# missing configuration options in squid.conf from www/squid33



## ccc (Feb 20, 2014)

hi

I have installed www/squid33 from ports on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE.
Squid works, but the problem is, I cannot find and don't know where can I put some squid parameters, like for example "shutdown_lifetime".


```
# cd /usr/local/etc/squid
# ls -la
total 368
drwxr-xr-x   4 root  squid     512 Feb 20 13:44 .
drwxr-xr-x  10 root  wheel     512 Feb 20 14:20 ..
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     419 Feb 20 13:38 cachemgr.conf
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     419 Feb 20 13:38 cachemgr.conf.default
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    1547 Feb 20 13:38 errorpage.css
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    1547 Feb 20 13:38 errorpage.css.default
drwxr-xr-x  47 root  wheel    2560 Feb 20 13:38 errors
drwxr-xr-x   3 root  wheel     512 Feb 20 13:38 icons
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel   30831 Feb 20 13:38 mib.txt
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel   11954 Feb 20 13:38 mime.conf
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel   11954 Feb 20 13:38 mime.conf.default
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     421 Feb 20 13:38 msntauth.conf
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel     421 Feb 20 13:38 msntauth.conf.default
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    2504 Feb 20 16:55 squid.conf
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel    2327 Feb 20 13:38 squid.conf.default
-r--r--r--   1 root  wheel  265390 Feb 20 13:38 squid.conf.documented
-r--r--r--   1 root  squid    2327 Feb 20 13:44 squid.conf_orig
```


```
# cat squid.conf
#
# Recommended minimum configuration:
#

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt to list your (internal) IP networks from where browsing
# should be allowed
acl localnet src 10.0.0.0/8     # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src 172.16.0.0/12  # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src 192.168.0.0/16 # RFC1918 possible internal network
acl localnet src fc00::/7       # RFC 4193 local private network range
acl localnet src fe80::/10      # RFC 4291 link-local (directly plugged) machines

acl SSL_ports port 443
acl Safe_ports port 80          # http
acl Safe_ports port 21          # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443         # https
acl Safe_ports port 70          # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210         # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535  # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280         # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488         # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591         # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777         # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#
# Recommended minimum Access Permission configuration:
#
# Deny requests to certain unsafe ports
http_access deny !Safe_ports

# Deny CONNECT to other than secure SSL ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports

# Only allow cachemgr access from localhost
http_access allow localhost manager
http_access deny manager

# We strongly recommend the following be uncommented to protect innocent
# web applications running on the proxy server who think the only
# one who can access services on "localhost" is a local user
#http_access deny to_localhost

#
# INSERT YOUR OWN RULE(S) HERE TO ALLOW ACCESS FROM YOUR CLIENTS
#

# Example rule allowing access from your local networks.
# Adapt localnet in the ACL section to list your (internal) IP networks
# from where browsing should be allowed
http_access allow localnet
http_access allow localhost

# And finally deny all other access to this proxy
#http_access deny all


http_access allow all


# Squid normally listens to port 3128
http_port 3128

# Uncomment and adjust the following to add a disk cache directory.
#cache_dir ufs /var/squid/cache/squid 100 16 256


cache_dir ufs /var/squid/cache 100 16 256


# Leave coredumps in the first cache dir
coredump_dir /var/squid/cache

#
# Add any of your own refresh_pattern entries above these.
#
refresh_pattern ^ftp:           1440    20%     10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher:        1440    0%      1440
refresh_pattern -i (/cgi-bin/|\?) 0     0%      0
refresh_pattern .               0       20%     4320
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: /usr/ports/www/squid33 missing configuration options*



			
				ccc said:
			
		

> Squid works, but the problem is, I cannot find and don't know where can I put some squid parameters, like for example "shutdown_lifetime".


I've never used Squid but experience tells me it's probably in squid.conf.


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: /usr/ports/www/squid33 missing configuration options*

The default squid.conf is very trimmed back but works out of the box for simple LANs.  Look at the squid.conf.documented to see every option and copy that into your squid.conf as you see fit.


----------



## ccc (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: /usr/ports/www/squid33 missing configuration options*

Yep, I've put these additional entries in /usr/local/etc/squid/squid.conf:

```
#shutdown
shutdown_lifetime 5 seconds

#ftp access
acl FTP proto FTP
always_direct allow FTP
ftp_user squid@dkbrands.com
ftp_passive on
ftp_epsv on
```
 and it seems to work after `/usr/local/etc/rc.d/squid restart`.


----------

